# I am moving out, and a pigeon family (w/baby) is living on my balcony



## Keda (Jul 12, 2005)

I am moving out of an apartment in DC. Tomorrow is my last day, and I'm not sure what to do about the pigeon family that lives in my bar. There is a baby that looks alot like the chicks in this pic: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/minimonkeys33/detail?.dir=c25b&.dnm=9f73.jpg&.src=ph

How old is this bird? What can I do? I don't think I can take care of an animal, because I work full time and go to school at night. Are there any pigeon rescues? The landlord will probably kill the baby bird.

TIA


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you talk to the landlord about letting it remain another 3 weeks or so? 

Perhaps one of our other members finish raising it by hand, but if all else fails it will stand a better chance if you take it than if you leave it there. 


Cynthia


----------



## Keda (Jul 12, 2005)

If I leave the bird there, it might get another week, but not 3. I can put the baby in a box and take it some where, but I can't take care of the bird. I leave my house at 8AM and don't get home until 11PM (work&school).

If I take put the baby in a box with some of the nesting materials, will the mother still feed it? I was thinking about taking the baby out of the bar and stashing it in a box off to the corner of the balcony. The maintenance guys will see the bar if I leave it there (its one of those things you get at Target) but they might not even go outside if I move it. Then the baby would gain some time.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you move the baby, there is a chance the mother won't feed it. 
When I had my balcony flock, two of the parents were feeding the babies even after I moved them around, but they were used to me and my cleaning and moving around things, so that might be an explanation. But not all parents will do that.

The best thing is if you can take the baby to someone experienced and finish raising it. I wouldn't leave it there, unless you can talk to the landlord first and see what his intentions are. If there is the slightest chance he will dispose of the baby, maybe you can find a rehab center who take pigeons in in your area.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Keda said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showt...k, see if we can find someone close by.
> Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The fastest possibility is for you to use the yellow pages and start calling the vets in your area. One or more of them will be connected to area rehabbers. If they don't know a rehabber then they will more than likely know another vet who does. When you find a number for a rehabber, you gotta' ask 'em if they're "pigeon-friendly"!

Also, there is a webpage listed with this website that shows rescue/rehabbers:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

It isn't complete for the entire US yet but there is a listing for Alexandria, VA. The only name is:

Todd Luongo
703-625-6983
[email protected]

Give that a shot!

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Pidgey,
I was just going to post Todd's # too.

Keda, please contact Todd now, he might be able to help you.

Reti


----------



## Keda (Jul 12, 2005)

Thank You!

I'm leaving for work now, and will call Todd on the way.

I'll post the results.


----------



## Keda (Jul 12, 2005)

Great News!

Todd, is going to help me out. I need to get the baby later this morning, and he'll take care of it until it can fly.

I've never picked up a bird before, so I'm a bit nervous about handling it. Todd recommended that I use a towel. I think I've seen this done, so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Keda, you've done great.
Many thanks to Todd for helping you out.

Reti


----------



## Keda (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for your help. I just got back from giving the bird to Todd, and feel pretty good about it. Last night, I didn't think the little guy stood a chance.

Anyhow, the pigeon is safe. Its not a good pic, but here is the little guy you all helped to save...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the pic.
I am very glad it worked out so well. 
Thank you for saving this little bird.

Reti


----------

